# Kaufberatung Gaming PC



## Kalamiro (21. April 2020)

Hallo!

Trotz der momentanen Situation mit Corona würde ich mir gerne einen neuen PC anschaffen.
Ich habe mir bisher diese Komponenten ausgesucht (die Teile sind alle auf Dubaro's Lagerbestand beschränkt weil ich mir keinen PC selber zusammenbauen will):

Gehäuse: Enermax StarryFort SF30, Glasfenster (ECA-SF30-M1BB-ARGB)
https://geizhals.de/enermax-starryfort-sf30-eca-sf30-m1bb-argb-a2002735.html
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000071BOX)
https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-100-100000071box-a2064553.html
Graka: Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GP, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (NE6207S019P2-186T)
https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-rtx-2070-super-gp-ne6207s019p2-186t-a2259956.html
Lüfter: be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009)
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI (7C37-001R)
https://geizhals.de/msi-mpg-x570-gaming-edge-wifi-7c37-001r-a2078275.html
RAM: .Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GIS)
https://geizhals.de/g-skill-aegis-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3200c16d-16gis-a2151626.html
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 700W ATX 2.4 (BN295)
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-700w-atx-2-4-bn295-a1910237.html

Soweit, sogut. Jetzt habe ich eine Frage zum Speichermedium, da habe ich mir SSD's angeschaut, einmal als NVMe und einmal normal. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die NVMe SSD's zum Teil sogar günstiger als die normalen SSD's sind, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, weil es doch eigentlich anders herum sein muss (?).
Das sind die 2 SSD's die ich mir angeschaut habe:
Crucial P1 SSD 1TB, M.2 (CT1000P1SSD
https://geizhals.de/crucial-p1-ssd-1tb-ct1000p1ssd8-a1907687.html
Patriot Burst 960GB, SATA (PBU960GS25SSDR)
https://geizhals.de/patriot-burst-960gb-pbu960gs25ssdr-a1920461.html

Ist eine NVMe M.2 SSD zu empfehlen oder nur schnickschnack?
Danke im vorraus!

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2020)

Das passt prinzipiell seht gut, die Frage ist nur, ob Du bei CPU und Grafikkarte nicht sparen kannst.

CPU:  Tut es nicht auch ein Ryzen 5 3600, der unter 200 Euro kostet? Der ist nämlich ein Preis-Leistungs-Knaller. Der 3700X lohnt sich nur, wenn du häufig mehrere Anwendungen parallel laufen hast bzw. dies wichtig ist. Für Gaming oder "Alltag" ist er aber nicht nennenswert schneller als der 3600, da lohnt der Aufpreis einfach nicht. Aber falls du zB spielst und gleichzeitig streamst oder so was, wäre der Ryzen 7 besser.

Grafikkarte: Die RTX 2070 Super ist in WQHD nur 10, maximal 15 Prozent schneller als eine AMD RX 5700 XT. Letztere kostet aber nur 400€, und selbst stark übertaktete Modelle (Standard- und Boost jeweils 100 MHz oder mehr) gibt es unter 450€.

Zum Rest:

Das Gehäuse ist halt RELATIV teuer, bzw. es gibt auch sehr gute für nur 50-60€. Aber wenn es Dir gefällt, ist auch ein teureres okay.

Das Netzteil ist VIEL zu viel - da reicht die 500W-Version mehr als dicke aus. 

Bei den SSD isses so, dass M.2 immer gefragter ist und daher "massenhafter" angeboten werden kann. Je nach dem, wann wiederum der Shop die "normale" SSD eingekauft hatte, kann der Preis dann sogar niedriger sein. Es ist auch möglich, das ist aber nur ein Gedankengang von mir, dass u.a. wegen Homeoffice und wegen Produktionsausfällen der Markt der 2,5-Zoll-SSDs (die lässt sich in den meisten PCs deutlich leichter nachrüsten als eine M.2-SSD, allein schon weil viele Nutzer gar nicht wissen, dass es M.2 gibt oder ob ihr PC auch M.2 bietet) teurer geworden ist. 

Wichtig ist, dass es eine NVMe ist, die auch wirklich schnell ist, also am besten 2000 MB/s und mehr - die Crucial P1 wäre also gerade so "ok" - wobei es in der Praxis an sich selbst mit ner 500 MB/s-SSD kaum langsamer wäre. Denn das meiste an Ladezeit von Programmen und Games besteht NICHT im "Daten bewegen". Der große Vorteil einer SSD ist halt die fehlende Zugriffszeit, die eine Festplatte immer hat. Es fallen "Suchvorgänge" weg, die man bei vielen Ladevorgängen klar bemerkt. Aber ob danach dann die Daten mit 500 oder 3000 MB/s fließen, spielt nur selten eine Rolle. Es gibt einige Tests mit Games, die per HDD zB 50 Sekunden brauchen, per Sata-SSD 30 Sekunden und mit schneller M.2 dann eben 28 Sekunden. D.h. wenn man nicht viel mehr bezahlen muss, dann nimmt man die schnelle M.2 - aber viel Aufpreis lohnt sich da echt nicht. Nett ist allerdings, dass M.2 quasi keinen Platz wegnimmt und man keine Kabel verlegen muss - das trifft aber auch auf "langsame" M.2 zu.


----------



## Kalamiro (21. April 2020)

Ich wollte einen PC kaufen, der auch gut mehr als 3-5 Jahre halten soll und den Quellen zufolge ist die Ryzen 7 3700X die beste Option, aber da kann ich mich auch verguckt haben, ich muss dann evtl noch weiter recherchieren.
Das ist richtig, aber ich finde die Raytracing Technologie echt interessant und meines Wissens nach unterstützt die RX 5700 kein Raytracing. Aber klar, dann wäre es natürlich eine bessere Lösung 

Ja, Gehäuse war ja eher zweitrangig, habe mich da auch noch nicht festgesetzt, aber gut zu wissen 

Würden 500W denn auch noch ausreichen, wenn ich mal in Zukunft auf leistungsstärkere Hardware zugreife? Ich habe mal einen Online Calculator benutzt und der hat mir 400+ Watt berechnet, also dachte ich, suche ich mal einen mit mehr Power raus, aber wenn 500 auch schon reichen, kann ich da etwas Geld sparen.

Ich habe auch mal in anderen Foren gefragt und da wurde mir gesagt, dass es sich bei der P1 einen QLC Speicher hat und dieser ziemlich "billig" sein soll, weshalb ich dann doch vielleicht lieber zu einer M.2 SATA-SSD tendiere?
Würde es sich denn lohnen, eine 250/500GB SSD zu kaufen und dazu eine 1TB HDD? Das mit den Kabeln ist natürlich echt ein Vorteil bei einer M.2


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2020)

Wenn es nicht so wichtig ist, dass du vlt. 150€ mehr bezahlst, dann nimm ruhig den 3700X. Und bei der Grafikkarte gilt ähnliches, vor allem wenn Dir Raytracing wichtig ist. Das gibt es aber nur in sehr wenigen Games, und wenn es in Zukunft mehr genutzt wird, dann wird es vermutlich auch Treiberseitig mit AMD gehen. So oder so verlierst du halt Leistung, wenn du es nutzt. WENN ich eine RTX 2070 Super nehmen würde, dann aber eine günstigere. Die gibt es ja ab knapp 500€.


500W reichen, wenn es ein gutes Markenmodell ist. So ein PC mit einer RTX 2070 super oder auch einer RTX 2080 Ti braucht insgesamt in Leistungsspitzen vielleicht 400W oder auch mal 450W, und die 500W-Modelle von be quiet für mehr als 50-60€ leisten sowieso auch 100W mehr für kurze Phasen, wenn es sein muss. Die 500W sind nur die empfohlene maximale Dauerlast" . Sofern du nicht in 4 Jahren einen Monsterkarte kaufst, die nur für sich schon 400W braucht, wird das Netzteil reichen.  


Wegen SSD: für den privaten Nutzer sind die Unterschiede bei SSD gering. Du kannst auch ne kleine M.2-SSD nehmen plus ne HDD extra, wobei ich dann auch direkt 2TB nehmen würde. Der Aufpreis auf 1TB sollte rel klein sein. Die Frage ist halt, welche SSDs du dann beim Shop als Alternativen hast. Welche mit 960-1000 GB wäre denn schneller als die P1, und was kostet die dann?


----------



## Kalamiro (21. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein aber die von Palit ist die günstigste, zumindest ist bei dubaro keine günstigere im Angebot.

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot beigefügt, da sind dann alle Möglichkeiten aufgelistet. Hoffe da ist auch was gutes dabei


----------



## Batze (21. April 2020)

Empfehlen können wir dir hier sehr vieles.
Du hast eine, die Entscheidende Info vergessen (oder habe ich sie überlesen), wie Hoch ist dein Budget. Denn am Ende ist alles abhängig vom Geld wie weit man gehen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2020)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass dubaro die Palit 2070 Super recht günstig anbieten kann. Ich finde sie nur noch in einem Shop aktuell, in Österreich, für über 600€.  Ist ersichtlich, was es bei dem PC kosten würde, wenn man nur eine 5700 XT wählt?

Zur SSD: die Patriot VPN100 wäre schnell, d.h. da kannst du vlt die 1000GB-Version nehmen.


----------



## Kalamiro (22. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Empfehlen können wir dir hier sehr vieles.
> Du hast eine, die Entscheidende Info vergessen (oder habe ich sie überlesen), wie Hoch ist dein Budget. Denn am Ende ist alles abhängig vom Geld wie weit man gehen kann.



Budget wäre bei max. 1700€


----------



## Kalamiro (22. April 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass dubaro die Palit 2070 Super recht günstig anbieten kann. Ich finde sie nur noch in einem Shop aktuell, in Österreich, für über 600€.  Ist ersichtlich, was es bei dem PC kosten würde, wenn man nur eine 5700 XT wählt?
> 
> Zur SSD: die Patriot VPN100 wäre schnell, d.h. da kannst du vlt die 1000GB-Version nehmen.



Ich hab die Palit gestern noch für 579€ gesehen, aber ist jetzt wohl weg. Ich bin mir eigentlich zu 100% sicher, dass ich keine andere Graka will 

SSD schaut gut aus!


----------

